# Harvest Vegetable Stew with Saffron



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Lets make the most of all those lovely root vegetables! This recipe was inspired by the October 2017 Challenge - Harvest Festivals and Food Preservation

*









Ingredients *_(serves 2 to 3)_
2 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp garlic/ginger paste
1 fat leek, cut into rings
1/2 jalapeno pepper, finely chopped
3 small turnips, cut into chunks
6 small potatoes, cut into chunks
2 medium parsnips, cut into chunks
12 baby carrots
1/2 large sweet potato, cut into chunks
A handful of mange-tout (or peas)
Small bunch of thyme, rosemary and sage, tied with string
2 or 3 bay leaves
750 ml vegetable stock
A good pinch of saffron
1 x 400g tin of chick peas
White pepper and salt, to taste

*Method*

Heat the olive oil in a large pan and add the leeks and the jalapeno pepper. Fry gently until the leeks are softened.
Stir in the garlic/ginger paste and cook gently for a few minutes.
Add all the remaining vegetables except the mange-tout.
Add the stock, herbs and saffron. You may not need all the stock. You need enough to generously immerse the vegetables.
Simmer uncovered for approx. 20 to 30 minutes until the vegetables are tender and the stock has reduced. Add the mange tout and chickpeas and cook to heat through. Add white pepper and salt to taste. Serve with crusty bread to dunk.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Looks tasty!


----------

